# My new work in progress- circular needle holder



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I love this, I am making tabs for each needle size and will hang behind my office door.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Very NICE! I must say, I like this idea better than the one where the circs hang down and look sloppy. Much neater look.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Very organized. I love it!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

This is much better than the notebook with the sheet protector that I have numbered for my circular needles. They fall out the top when the notebook falls over. I am going shopping for a shoe bag tomorrow. Thanks Much.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome, and a word of warning, be careful with over the door hangers, they can mess up the door frame, and the door. I know, I did it. boo.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

How funnyyyyy great minds think alike. this is what I use for my yarn storage. I have them attached to the back of my closet doors and my bathroom door.


Tresperros said:


> I love this, I am making tabs for each needle size and will hang behind my office door.


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

Very clever!! My plastic holders in a binder are not holding up so this will be next! Thank you for you idea


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

We use the same thing to hang on the laundry door with all of our cleaning products. Easier to find than in a cupboard. I know I shouldn't mention cleaning on a site filled with pleasurable things. :-*


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the organization! Thanks, I'm going shopping today. The thought of cleaning up my knitting area has become exciting.


----------



## nbosse (Oct 26, 2012)

Great idea!!! Love it


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

What a great idea; I love it!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very clever, like the idea of being able to see all the needles at once. Very neat, too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I use the same shoe holder only I put yarn skeins in them.


----------



## ladydi265 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for that great idea. Time to clean up the yarn and needles area. Diana


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Now, if I only had a door with nothing already hanging on it!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

do you have the problem of straightening out the circular needles every time you use them? For me that is a problem.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Smart, very smart!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Great idea! I guess I will go shopping too


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I like it too, but I also don't have a door I could hang it on. I am looking for ideas now. My husband has suggested a wallet like he uses for all his drill bits, it opens out and has lots of plastic wallets inside, but so far we can't find one with big enough wallets for my needles.............we'll keep looking!


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Terrific idea.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Brilliant idea!

Hazel


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Geeda602 said:


> I love the organization! Thanks, I'm going shopping today. The thought of cleaning up my knitting area has become exciting.


Wow Geeda: When you are done cleaning up your knitting area, come over and get excited about cleaning up mine ;-)


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Have 2 hanging on my closet door. One outside and one inside and use to store yarn. Great idea for needles.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Love it... One could hang a drape of fabric over the whole thing to keep it dust free. What a neat idea.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice and creative you are at solving storage ideas.


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

and then I go..Duh! why didn´t I think about that!!?

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just in case any of you are going on a cruise, the plastic shoe hanger thingees work great hung on the bathroom door with all of your cosmetics, shampoos, et al in the pockets. We took our granddaughters on a trip last year, and it worked great for the 3 of us to keep all of our stuff organized in one place.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Great idea. You see them all at a glance.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Terrific!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Great idea. I never thought of that. I have one hanging in my pantry I use for spices. I'll have to get another for my circulars.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Now that is a good idea.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the idea as well. Also like the fact that you have put the size of the needles in with each one as well. Saves having to find a needle guage all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Another great idea. I am going to buy a shoe bag tomorrow and make myself one.


----------



## sethier (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, if you will check out the fishing section at Wal-Mart, they have these really nice nylon cases with plastic pages that seal like a zip lock baggie. They are plenty big enough for circular needles, in fact I put several of the same size in one page then zip it closed. I have two of these cases, the first hold my cir.needles size 000 to size 4. The second case holds size 5 to 13 (thats as big as I have). The nylon case also zips up as well makeing it so easy to throw them in your knitting bag to take with you. 

hope this helps,
SE


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tresperros said:


> I love this, I am making tabs for each needle size and will hang behind my office door.


I really like this idea!


----------

